
Show HN: GameDate – Dating app linked with local events - gamedate
http://www.gamedateapp.com
======
faitswulff
While I was hoping it had something to do with a videogame, it turns out that
it was a play off the phrase "gameday." It's an interesting idea, and I think
people will have a lot more to work off of if they have a shared experience,
the problem is getting them there in the first place.

Personally, I have zero interest in sports and only a tiny fraction of the
women I know are interested in sports. As a commenter elsewhere put it, "why
would women use this app?" And I mean that in more than the sense that women
aren't interested in sports. I think this has the same problems as every other
dating app in that the primary burden of filtering for women happens before an
in-person meetup. That's the problem that many dating apps try to solve. I
think limiting it to the context of events and specifically sports doesn't
help with this problem.

I can see in the final screenshot on your iTunes page that the user is given
an option to "Buy Tickets." If free tickets is the incentive for one or the
other party to attend, I think it will be a tough sell. For women, accepting a
drink at a bar from a man is awkward because they have to deal with the man
expecting something in return. Imagine if they had to sit next to that man for
hours, especially if it turns out that they don't like him. This could be
downright dangerous for the woman.

I think there are opportunities where event-based dating could work, for
example if there was some way to obscure identities for safety's sake. I think
there is opportunity for a first-date-first model, instead of all the
messaging back and forth first, but there have to be some safety nets.

------
solatic
On Android, mobile Chrome 54 on a weak LTE connection - your site flipped
through six high-quality but background-and-functionally-useless stock photos
while the rest of the site was trying to load. So all I'm seeing is a gigantic
logo and a gigantic button to download from Apple's App Store, which isn't
relevant to me as an Android user. The page is still loading, so I don't see
any description of your product or why I should use it. This isn't a good way
to drive engagement with first-time visitors.

Closed the tab before it finished loading.

~~~
gizmo686
You didn't miss anything; That is all the site is. Description from the app
store:

"GameDate brings like-minded individuals together by creating a first date
experience like no other. Our patented technology creates a location based
dating application that allows users to search events within a certain mile
radius of their location, invite potential dates, interact with the dates to
narrow their choice down to one person and through our partnership with ticket
exchange network "SeatGeek" purchase tickets to the event. GameDate provides
the perfect platform to make sure that everyone's next event is shared with
someone special."

~~~
jayajay
Why would anyone extroverted enough to use this app decide to use it instead
of inviting their existing friends to the event?

I personally don't know anyone who would use this app. Then again, I have
very, very few people I would call friends. But, you haven't convinced me,
mate.

------
malloreon
Zero chance I download this based off such a low-information website

------
peternilson
Just wanted to add some feedback on the design of your site. The typography
needs some work. The serif typeface you have used in your tagline and the
sans-serif typeface used in your logo don't compliment it each other. If you
just want to keep things simple try keep the two in the same family and then
play with contrast between the two using weight and size. I understand you've
used a typeface for your logo that you may not be able to use for the tagline.
In that case look to use something sans-serif and geometric/square to
compliment the logo. That leads me to the lack of content explaining what
exactly I am looking at. You need to provide more information on the page. The
design should be a roadmap of my attention; catch my attention at the logo and
the tagline, let that then flow to a brief description and then finally the
app-store button. My eyes should move through the page in that order.
Currently the size of the app store link and the size and position of the seat
geek logo are too large/distracting and compete for my attention.

------
cbhl
Why would women use this app?

------
lmcnish14
I could see this being fun if I was interested in going to a specific event in
my area but didn't have anyone to go with and was single. Of course, there is
the risk/downside of what happens if it didn't go well but that's a risk for
any first date.

------
flgr
The UX of [https://www.degiro.eu/](https://www.degiro.eu/) isn't the best, but
they have very low fees. I've been investing there (mostly ETFs and some US
Stock) for a while and am very happy.

~~~
dewey
Wrong thread?

------
FanaHOVA
Are you affiliated with SeatGeek? You make it sound like it, but from knowing
the company and the kind of products they deliver it doesn't seem likely. That
landing page is pretty poorly designed.

------
antoaravinth
Every comment is critique, yet this has a lot of upvotes. I don't get it.

------
jayajay
Button to app store cuts off on Chrome 54.

------
on_and_off
For this kind of app, Android + iOS from day 1 is a must IMO.

